# Good educational, Math mobile apps



## OCMom

My kindergartner and 5th grade kids have been using this free iphone/ipad app called NumberWhiz. I like it because it's very straightforward, it just simulates the Math flash cards we used as kids. No fancy distracting stuff, just plain addition, subtraction multiplication, division flash cards.

What other educational apps would you folks recommend?


----------



## mshmsh

Is NumberWhiz free?


----------



## sca1een

just look up in google play market..there are lots of great stuff..check out feedback and choose one for your kids


----------



## rubybolliger

It is good to use such apps, but you have not let your kids to do maths homework by themselves in order to have much knowledge in it. I think there are a number of apps available online today to ease mathematics.


----------



## atlasmission

OCMom said:


> My kindergartner and 5th grade kids have been using this free iphone/ipad app called NumberWhiz. I like it because it's very straightforward, it just simulates the Math flash cards we used as kids. No fancy distracting stuff, just plain addition, subtraction multiplication, division flash cards.
> 
> What other educational apps would you folks recommend?


I am obviously biased  but you should check out the Atlas Mission - an award-winning educational game that helps kids to improve their reading, math, and 21st century skills (like creativity, critical thinking, coding, etc.).


----------



## Malisha

My daughter is studing Math with the teacher from another city by keku.com Very comfortable for us anf the payment is not so high as in our city. She get the main tasks from her teacher and some recomendation for solution. Then her teacher check her works and explain some mistakes. We've been dealing with Math by this way during few years till this time and the results are really high.


----------



## stellakelly

Math apps also make kids to love math and also help to boost their interest in studies.


----------



## mathmommy321

We tried quite a few apps on Ios and Kindle. My kids love Smarty Buddy math apps, and we splurged on the Smarty Buddy logics app. We used to love Splash math before they went subscription only. Hope this helps!


----------



## shruti001

Hi, Try Smarty Buddy app my kids use that and they love that app.


----------



## Panx

I like finding apps for my kids where they cant spend real money because that can become a bad habit.


----------



## karshimasingh

I actually do not allow my son to use mobile apps for studies especially for maths.


----------



## Dina Sanders

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marilyn765

If you want students to use mobile apps, why don't you let them use computer instead? They won't be able to use a computer at school and at home, you can be there to guide them. It is a lot better than giving them a phone and they might just play games during class. And besides, there are a lot of good online learning sites such as Khan Academy and StudyPug's trigonometry.:nerd:


----------



## SkyMJ

ClassDojo is the only app we use in education. It allows managing the coworking between teachers, children, and parents. Due to this app, I can view my child's tasks and achievements and the teacher can share photos, videos, announcements and so on. It's very convenient and easy to use. Here is the description. This stuff helps me to control my kid and help him out with different tasks sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Mommy

The Learning Apps. They have got many apps for different subjects including maths which my 3 y/o dd understands very well and also enjoys playing them. They also have a website where I sometimes let my daughter play online maths educational games.


----------



## asnmdirteha

We don't use apps and use websites instead like Beestar. Kids have enjoyed it so far and move on to tougher subjects when they feel like they are ready.


----------



## NiceBF

The best math mobile app I remember is Vegetable Maths Masters, the most appropriate application for teaching little children maths. If your child is older than 5 then you should browse androidgo.fun for such Android apps. I've found a lot of useful app stuff there


----------



## drewemile

There are several good ones out there


----------



## anitafox

Hey. I am a teacher in high school and work as a writer on the site. If you are worried about the exam, you are poorly prepared, or just want to tighten your knowledge. Of course, the best option would be to sit and prepare, but if you have little time or you have other priorities, you can visit Paperell. Our experts will do everything right. You can be sure.


----------



## tidehunter

Good link!


----------



## tidehunter

Thank you all for this!


----------



## katherinep

Im using Maths kids by appstudio for now. All these nice colored pictures used for addition and subtraction practice keeps my little one all busy. She enjoys it!


----------



## marcellacrosson

I can recommend Prodigy Game, Math Training for Kids, Khan Academy, and GeometryPad. My little brother uses them. He is also interested in genetic engineering and reads this blog at https://samplius.com/free-essay-examples/genetic-engineering/. It is important for kids to read literature or educational blogs. Find more useful information for your children and develop.


----------



## Vesarwyar

NumberWhiz for sure.


----------



## volcanosnow

Reading Eggs and Maths Seeds have been big hits here. My oldest (4) had used it for 18 months or so, and her younger sister (3) has been playing it for a while now too.

Bit of a subscription cost, but they do seem to send out offers constantly once the trial is over.


----------



## carlam

Look up in Google Play market...I'm sure, there are lots of stuff


----------

